# Cree CXB3590 6500k COB LED for co2 injected 75g?



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

COBs are indeed very popular. I had 3 50w cobs in a cluster. You can't really go wrong with them. 

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwirky88 (Jul 18, 2014)

easternlethal said:


> COBs are indeed very popular. I had 3 50w cobs in a cluster. You can't really go wrong with them.
> 
> Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk


Which brand & models were you using and what dimensions were you lighting? You say "had". What happened to them?


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd go with 3xVERO 18s instead better CRI and cheaper 3 @ 1 amp would be quite bright. there are a few build logs floating about with info on them. don't look so much at the cost of the Chip that's honestly the cheap part, the heat sink, Driver, and power supply is where you will be dropping the money.

another option which might be an option are bridgelux EB strips. could go with 3 4ft ones of them. and would be very nice setup (2x5700k 1x4k)


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

kwirky88 said:


> Which brand & models were you using and what dimensions were you lighting? You say "had". What happened to them?




I upgraded to 100 Yuji COBs. Expensive but so much better (to look at - though the plants don't care)


----------

